# Synchronizer les Notes d'iTouch



## bgali (19 Mai 2008)

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment on peut :

- Taper une Note sur son Mac

- La transférer sur son iTouch

Existe un logiciel pour cela ???    

Merci par avance


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2008)

Le seul logiciel que je connaisse et qui marche pour transférer des notes sur les iPhone et iPod touch, c'est PhoneView.

Payant, mais pas cher, c'est vraiment un excellent logiciel.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Le type à la Fnac (ben ouais...) qui m'a vendu mon touch m'a dit que les note se synchronisaient automatiquement avec celles de l'application note sur le mac (le truc un peu moche qui ressemble à des post-it)

Pas encore essayé.


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2008)

Ben le type à la FNAC il s'est trompé. Ce n&#8217;est pas beau de mentir aux clients 

En plus, il n'a jamais été question de synchro avec note, mais avec mail à un moment. Mais cette option a vite disparu du site d'Apple. peu être avec la version 2 du iPhone


----------



## bgali (19 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Le seul logiciel que je connaisse et qui marche pour transférer des notes sur les iPhone et iPod touch, c'est PhoneView.
> 
> Payant, mais pas cher, c'est vraiment un excellent logiciel.



Oui merci, je trouve que çà répond trés bien à ma demande.
Je prends même payant


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2008)

Surtout que vu le cours du Dollar, cela ne fait pas cher le logiciel et il marche à merveille.

C'est vraiment *LE* logiciel qui manquait pour cette gamme d'iPod.

Et ce qui ne gâche rien, le développeur est super sympa et ses logiciels ne sont pas protégés par un mot de passe abscons, la confiance règne et ça, j'aime ça.


----------



## bgali (20 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Surtout que vu le cours du Dollar, cela ne fait pas cher le logiciel et il marche à merveille.
> 
> C'est vraiment *LE* logiciel qui manquait pour cette gamme d'iPod.
> 
> Et ce qui ne gâche rien, le développeur est super sympa et ses logiciels ne sont pas protégés par un mot de passe abscons, la confiance règne et ça, j'aime ça.



Tout à fait d'accord PhoneView est déjà sur mon ordinateur et il marche sans accros.

Pour l'enregistrement c'est vrai que c'est super et c'est la première fois que je vois cela  

Merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Ben le type à la FNAC il s'est trompé. Ce nest pas beau de mentir aux clients
> 
> En plus, il n'a jamais été question de synchro avec note, mais avec mail à un moment. Mais cette option a vite disparu du site d'Apple. peu être avec la version 2 du iPhone


Je passe juste dire que, effectivement, j'ai fait le test - les notes ne se synchronizent pas du tout entre le mac et le touch.

Le type à la FNAC, c'est quand même le "spécialiste" Apple, celui du Apple shop avec son t-shirt Apple...
Sans déconner !

Soit il ne savait pas et il n'a pas osé me le dire, soit il y a une astuce, un truc à cocher quelque part...
Je vais retourner le voir, tiens.

Bon, j'aurais acheté le touch quand même, ce n'est pas très grave...


----------



## bgali (28 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je passe juste dire que, effectivement, j'ai fait le test - les notes ne se synchronizent pas du tout entre le mac et le touch.
> 
> Le type à la FNAC, c'est quand même le "spécialiste" Apple, celui du Apple shop avec son t-shirt Apple...
> Sans déconner !
> ...



Les dits "Spécialistes" de la FNAC ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient et lorsque je parle avec un spécialiste MAC de la FNAC je courre vite acheter mon produit ailleurs parce qu'en fait le spécialiste, c'est moi ....    

Pour synchroniser les notes avec iTouch la soultion de "gwen" avec Phoneview est excellente et pas bien chère. Personnellement je l'ai adoptée et j'en suis trés content


----------



## monvilain (28 Mai 2008)

Et pourquoi ca fonctionne pas avec l' iPhone???


----------



## Gwen (28 Mai 2008)

Si si, ça fonctionne avec l'iPhone. C'est ce que j'ai comme iPod


----------



## monvilain (28 Mai 2008)

Bloc note de l' iPhone qui se syncro avec 'aide memoire' du Mac?

On est d'accord?

(et dans les deux sens?)


----------



## Gwen (28 Mai 2008)

Non, en effet, pas de synchro. Les notes restent sur l'iphone et il faut les copier de l'ordinateur vers le iPhone et inversement. 

Neanmoins, c'est extrêmement simple et les fichiers textes peuvent êtres stocker sur le Mac dans le dossier de ton choix au format RTF avec un simple copier/coller vers le logiciel de ton prédilection, note ou TextEdit par exemple.


----------



## Nikus (28 Mai 2008)

il existe un logiciel pour synchroniser les notes iphone sous mac c'est : "iphonenotes" (taper sous google pour le trouver) !


----------



## Gwen (28 Mai 2008)

chez moi, ce logiciel n'a jamais fonctionné


----------



## Nikus (29 Mai 2008)

je l'ai pas enore essayé, je vous redis...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Pour récupérer le contenu d'une note on peut aussi se l'envoyer par mail Un pis-aller en attendant une mise-à-jour


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2008)

Le souci pour moi n'était pas de récupérer des notes, mais surtout de pouvoir placer facilement des textes dans mon iPod autrement que par mail justement.


----------



## whereismymind (4 Juillet 2008)

iPhoneNotes ne marche pas non plus chez moi. Dans la FAQ du logiciel, l'auteur dit qu'il faut vérifier que l'iPhone est dans le même réseau que le Mac pour que Bonjour puisse le voir.

Le seul soucis, c'est comment vérifie-t-on ça ??


----------



## Gwen (4 Juillet 2008)

Depuis, j'utilise Phone View pour synchroniser les notes et c'est bien plus simple, mais payant.


----------



## whereismymind (4 Juillet 2008)

Ok, message reçu, je laisse tomber  Merci !

PS: J'ai restaurer mon iPhone ce matin pour le débloquer (via Orange donc légalement) et il m'a tout remis ensuite donc finalement, ça va


----------



## Iounmoutef (4 Octobre 2008)

PhoneView, que je possède, a une énorme limitation : il n'est pas capable de créer une note sur l'iPhone si celui-ci est protégé par un mot de passe (il me semble pourtant normal de protéger un machin qui est non seulement un téléphone mais aussi un agenda et un carnet d'adresse et sur lequel sont stockés des renseignements parfois très confidentiels) !  Même si l'iPhone est réveillé et déverrouillé, la création d'une note est impossible.


----------



## laf (17 Juin 2009)

Bon, je déterre puisque depuis aujourd'hui, on peut paraît-il synchroniser ses notes entre iphone et Mac. Mais je ne vois vraiment pas comment : j'ai des notes sur mon iphone, je coche "synchroniser" sur iTunes, mais où vont-elles? Je ne les retrouve pas, même avec spotlight.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

Tu as coché la case dans iTunes?


----------



## freeman_78 (17 Juin 2009)

En fait les notes sur le Mac se trouvent dans Mail, dans un sous-menu de "Rappel". Décevant je trouve :/ Ce serait plus simple avec le Bloc Notes !


----------



## meilingibookg3 (19 Juin 2009)

freeman_78 a dit:


> En fait les notes sur le Mac se trouvent dans Mail, dans un sous-menu de "Rappel". Décevant je trouve :/ Ce serait plus simple avec le Bloc Notes !


Au moins, tout est réuni sous Mail comme pour Entourage... En plus si t'as l'application ToDo tu peux aussi le synchroniser avec les Tâches de Mail, et d'iCal... Dommage que tout ça ne soit pas possible avec Entourage.


----------



## whereismymind (20 Juin 2009)

Je suis un peu d'accord avec meilingibookg3. Je vois pas trop dans quelle autre application les faire aller ces notes moi


----------



## FB78410 (3 Juillet 2009)

Nikus a dit:


> il existe un logiciel pour synchroniser les notes iphone sous mac c'est : "iphonenotes" (taper sous google pour le trouver) !



Bonjour

je reprends la discussion car j'aimerais bien utiliser IphoneNotes avec mon Iphone 3G

Iphone et mon MAC sont en wifi sur le même réseau, malgré cela mon Iphone n'est pas reconnu dans le logiciel

Avez vous une solution à cela ?

Merci


----------



## FB78410 (10 Juillet 2009)

bon puisque personne ne me répond, je vais me tourner vers Iphoneview

qui l'utilise, qui en est content ou non, et où l'avez vous acheté ?

merci


----------



## Gwen (10 Juillet 2009)

FB78410 a dit:


> bon puisque personne ne me répond, je vais me tourner vers Iphoneview
> 
> qui l'utilise, qui en est content ou non, et où l'avez vous acheté ?
> 
> merci



Moi, je l'utilise.

Je l'ai directement acheté sur le site de son éditeur Ecamm. J'en suis particulièrement content. très simple d'utilisation et surtout le transfert de note est au top. Un peu lent si il y a pléthore de note sur le iPhone, mais dans l'ensemble c'est assez réactif et facile a utiliser.


----------



## FB78410 (10 Juillet 2009)

bonsoir

merci de ta réponse

tu peux donc bien saisir tes notes sur l'ordinateur, et faire la synchro par l'intermédiaire d'Itunes ?

merci


----------



## Gwen (10 Juillet 2009)

Non, pas de synchro avec iTunes, il faut lancer le logiciel PhoneView et la tout ce qui est contenu dans ton iPhone apparaît.

Tu va ensuite dans la partie Note et tu peux soit voir le note déjà présentes sur l'appareil, soit en copier coller de nouvelles qui se synchroniseront avec l'iPhone dés que tu demandera.


----------



## FB78410 (10 Juillet 2009)

merci et bonne nuit


----------



## baloo1300 (28 Juillet 2009)

une solution avec le firmware 3 est le copier coller:
1 je crée une note dans mail et je me l'envoie
2 je la relève sur l'iphone
3 je sélectionne l'entièreté de la note (sélectionner tout)
4 je copie
5 j'ouvre une nouvelle note dans l'iphone
je colle.
fastidieux mais faisable...
J'en ai la rate qui se dilate...


----------



## Chuck924 (29 Juillet 2009)

1- Mettre à jour iTunes v8.2.1.
2 -Mettre à jour le logiciel iPhone OS3.0.
3- Synchroniser avec Outlook 2007.
Les notes sont synchronisées dans l'iPhone et dans Outlook.


----------



## Anatocis (23 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai l'impression qu'avec les dernières mises à jour de l'iTouch et d'iTunes, il est possible de synchroniser les notes (chose qui me passait trois kilomètres au dessus de la tête jusqu'il y a peu).

Lorsque je connecte l'iPod au MacBook, iTunes me propose cette option dans l'onglet "Infos" :





Je l'ai sélectionnée mais je ne vois pas très bien où ça envoie les notes sur le MacBook... A priori, je dirais dans Mail vu que cette application dispose de la fonction "Notes" et qu'apparemment, sous Windows, cela se fait par le biais de Outlook.

Le cas échéant, faut-il une configuration particulière des comptes dans Mail pour y voir apparaître les notes?

D'avance, merci.


----------



## boubz (29 Décembre 2009)

Je me permet de relancer ce sujet pour ajouter qq informations, j'ai aussi un soucis avec ces histoires de notes entre le mac et l'iphone, en fait, mes notes vont bien de mon macbook (mail) vers l'iphone lors des synchro, mais pas l'inverse, 

Peut être est ce normal, mais bon, je trouve pas ça super pratique, alors que quand je faisais les synchro sur pc, tout ce que je pouvais entrer dans l'iphone se retrouvait dans outlook après la synchro


----------

